# 2008 National Retriever championship video link.



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

For those interested below is a link for the 2008 NRC.

http://www.working-retriever.com/08nrc/videoindex.html


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

shoot, my hunting buddy's dog Badger got dropped after the 3rd series. He made it through the whole thing last yr.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

My dogs sire got dropped after the 4th! Must have been one hell of a 4th, he hadn't handled until that series. Oh well, a couple dogs I've trained with are still running.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Heres the link for pics of the 10th. series test today.

http://08nrc.blogspot.com/2008/11/here- ... hotos.html

And your winner is

NFC Two Rivers Lucky Willie (Willie) Handled by Dave Rorem.

http://working-retriever.com/08nrc/Vide ... eries.html

It was fun to watch this unfold today, the dog in my avitar is out of Weezer (finalist) and is a half sibling (***** side) to Willie.. So I was pullin for either one.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Weezer had one heck of a run. No handles if I recall. That's pretty damn awesome at any level!

We should get together and train some time when there are either trials or tests going on down in your area or up here this next year.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Chaws said:


> Weezer had one heck of a run. No handles if I recall. That's pretty damn awesome at any level!
> 
> We should get together and train some time when there are either trials or tests going on down in your area or up here this next year.


He handled in the 10th. on the island bird. He went left of the island and out to sea, so he handled him back to the bird.. I believe he has run 5 nationals and finished all 5. But.... still no win..

I'm hoping to run more trials this comming summer, than I did last year.. Central MN retriever club holds informal trials Dec., Jan, Feb, March, April June and Sept. the third sunday of the monthe. I know it's a drive for you guys but you should try and get some guys together from your club and come and run.

We Run

Puppy
Hunter
Derby
Qual.
Open

Classes

Low entry fee and alot of fun during the winter monthes.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sounds like fun Todd, maybe Troy and I will have to make it out there for one of those. I haven't had a training session with remmy now since aug or early september.... Thats not to say he hasn't seen his fair share of falls since then


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> Sounds like fun Todd, maybe Troy and I will have to make it out there for one of those. I haven't had a training session with remmy now since aug or early september.... Thats not to say he hasn't seen his fair share of falls since then


I'm sure he likes those kind of marks better anyway.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

My dummy brown dog has picked up almost 200 birds this year which is an accomplishment that I could have only dreamt of when I got her at a complete green horn trainer. Was watching an episode of Waterdog last night that I had on the DVR and she was sitting next to me on the floor until the guns went off and she was creeping like in the field. Amazing what surround sound and a big tv can do to help steady drills 

Are those fun run dates on their web site? I'd love to come down to run some competition stuff with both and run the puppy division with my fat arse 5 1/2 mo old. Went into the vet last Thursday to check out this growth he's got on his hip (could be expensive) and he weighed in just shy o f 50lbs already!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

dang shooter!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> Are those fun run dates on their web site? I'd love to come down to run some competition stuff with both and run the puppy division with my fat arse 5 1/2 mo old. Went into the vet last Thursday to check out this growth he's got on his hip (could be expensive) and he weighed in just shy o f 50lbs already


They don't have a website, but they are ALWAYS the third Sunday of the monthe. And start at 9 AM. In most cases the stakes will go 3 series and for the most part if you dog is picking up the birds you will get to play all day. Iv'e seen times where there are 80 dogs running for the day. They usually get a pretty good turn out in the minor stakes with alot of HT people. Open is usually around 25 to 30 dogs.

all FT rules apply, even in puppy dog must deliver to hand, can't handle in the Derby, HUNTER is all marks and no blinds ect..

I'll put a note up her as we get closer for a reminder, hope to see and meet you guys, this winter.

Todd


----------

